# My other baby.



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

This is Winnifred, my sweet bunbun. According to the breeder, she's part lop part rex (accidental litter). Her ears are a total riot. One will hang kinda lopsided while the other is straight up, both will lop, both will stand up, it's like she has bad hair days. She's probably one of the most ornery animals on the face of the earth. She pretty much only loves myself & my boyfriend. But when she loves, she really loves! She'll take naps in my lap and loooooooves frozen carrots. She's quite a bit bigger than this now, this was when I first got her. 

Her favourite thing to do is binky ALL over my room. She leaves no square inch un-binkyed.


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Aaww he's really cute.
I love the little bell he's wearing!


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh she's beautiful! I also like that bell... that picture is so pretty. 

What does it mean, she binkys?


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

A binky is pretty much like a happy jump rabbits do when they're excited & happy.  Kind of like a ratty's bruxing, but much more obvious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnQGghgiiwI&feature=related <-- here's a video of it. It's quite precious.  They look so carefree.


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

She's absolutely adorable. Now I miss having buns - my last one passed away last April.


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------

